# Cleaning up old honey from concrete floor?



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Any tips and tricks or just plain hot soapy water?

My old extractor leaked about a gallon or more honey in a cold garage onto the concrete floor over a number of years and didn’t realize until moved the pallet it was on.
Total mess, still a bit sticky.
It will take some elbow grease no doubt. Any tricks?
I put kitty litter on it. Bad idea. 

Thanks.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

fireweed farm said:


> Any tips and tricks or just plain hot soapy water?
> 
> My old extractor leaked about a gallon or more honey in a cold garage onto the concrete floor over a number of years and didn’t realize until moved the pallet it was on.
> Total mess, still a bit sticky.
> ...


Maybe a power washer?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

fireweed farm said:


> Any tips and tricks or just plain hot soapy water?
> 
> My old extractor leaked about a gallon or more honey in a cold garage onto the concrete floor over a number of years and didn’t realize until moved the pallet it was on.
> Total mess, still a bit sticky.
> ...


In my case, it was a hay barn with a concrete floor and the mice took care of it.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Pressure washer is a good idea. I worry even if careful the overspray if water could do some damage. Will consider thus.
Mice would work, but there is a barn cat in this space 😀


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

fireweed farm said:


> Pressure washer is a good idea. I worry even if careful the overspray if water could do some damage. Will consider thus.
> Mice would work, but there is a barn cat in this space 😀


My barn cat was lazy.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Just hot water and soap. We did a cleanup of an interior hive melt on a house this year.

It also drained on the asphalt porch. We just used an electric power washer hooked to the hot water laundry faucet.

We were lucky. The Robber Bees ate most of the really runny stuff before we got there.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks like hot soapy water it is 👍
Thanks.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Maybe it with a hairdryer and a scraper to get as much as you can up before washing it down.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Good call. It’s pretty tar like. Scrape, leave hot soapy towels over night…. Then start.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

The air dryer reminds me that I left my heat gun when I moved. They will do the job quickly.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Those hot water pressure washers work wonders if you can use one in the space without making a huge mess.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

fireweed farm said:


> Any tips and tricks or just plain hot soapy water?
> 
> My old extractor leaked about a gallon or more honey in a cold garage onto the concrete floor over a number of years and didn’t realize until moved the pallet it was on.
> Total mess, still a bit sticky.
> ...


Really hot water, like boiling hot.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

What happens to honey with ice chill? Kinda like removing wax?


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

You can borrow my dog.


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

Go to the auto parts store and pick up some adhesive remover or wax and grease remover. A blue paper shop towel and it wipes up! Wet the towel and just wipe back and worth. 3M 08984 works great even on my tools for wax work.


----------



## dkwiff (4 mo ago)

Vinegar helps


----------



## TroyT (Jun 24, 2008)

If it's in a place where your bees can find it, they will take care of it for you. That's how we clean all our equipment.


----------

